# Happy New Year



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 31, 2006)

I know it's kinda early, but it's a few minutes past new year in my time and I'll go to sleep in a while, so i just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year (in advance for most of you)

lol I'll wake up tomorrow at like 11am then I'll switch the TV on and watch the ball drop 5!! 4!! 3!! 2!! 1!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! ... while yawning... just like every year, it's kinda funny actually


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2006)

A Happy New Year to you Looma !!!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

new year minus 3.5 hours here!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

just turned to the new year here!


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year guys I know I am a bit late where I am to say this but it is the thought that counts.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Years to all


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

Right back atcha. Happy New Year, dudes! (and any dudettes)


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 31, 2006)

happy new year guys!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

It's now officially 2007 here in the Atlantic time zone of North America.

*HAPPY FREAKIN' NEW YEAR, WWII AVIATION ENTHUSIASTS!!!*  


...and you too, CC.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Years guys. And you too Crippen. May you all have healthy, safe and prosperous times in 2007. Cheers.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

HAPPY NUDE YEAR CHAPS AND CHAPA*S's


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new year all!


----------



## Chief (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Years guys.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year guys!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

so did anyone do anything extra special for new years? see anything amazing or propose to a loved one? anyone giving up smoking or drinking?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope...

Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## Clave (Jan 1, 2007)

It was a quiet one..


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

if you count getting puked on as a happy way to start 2007 then ..........NO


----------



## Crippen (Jan 1, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL*said in quiet voice....( hang over) shhh

Yer Lancs I am giving up drinking!!!! 

Any New Years resolutions?


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

a good strong cup of Scottish tea will brighten your spirits Crippen

and then a good stiff hard bike ride of 40 miles followed by an ice cold shower ......... ah you will feel like a new woman ............ maybe 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Crippen said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL*said in quiet voice....( hang over) shhh
> 
> Yer Lancs I am giving up drinking!!!!
> 
> Any New Years resolutions?


I feel your pain, sweety.

Nope, no resolutions. Unless you count getting dressed every day.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

resolutions now eh ? well get up and over my cancer, ride more often and more centuries. More lovin on my mrs. and my kids/grand-daughters, have a better attitude towards people...........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!

As soon as I get back home, I'll upload pictures from a great fireshow that was here today.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

resolutions are too hard to keep so i don't make them to start with!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2007)

My Grandmother died at 2:00AM this morning. Age 95.

A lifelong "East Ender" from London, she died in a local London hospital from complications from hip surgery.

Fortunantly she hung on long enough for my mom to make an emergency trip from Minnesota to London where she saw her for a few hours before she passed on.

New Years eve will always be different for me now....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, sys. I'm glad your mom got to be with her in her final moments at least. May she rest in peace. My condolences.


----------



## v2 (Jan 1, 2007)

Syscom, I would like to offer my condolences to you on the passing of your Grandmother...


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

remember the positivity in her life, and it was a good long life

chin up


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2007)

My condolences, Syscom. OUr thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2007)

My condolences syscom, to urself and ur entire family...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Likewise sys....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, Syscom mate. קדיש


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2007)

My condolences to you and all your family, Syscom.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

well, atleast your mum got to see her one last time, that's something atleast........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh man, sorry to hear that, sys. My condolences. As has been said, at least your mother was there for her.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry about your loss syscom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

First of all I Sorry for you loss syscom. 

Well I just got back from Berlin last night and since I was not online since the 30th, I wish you all a Happy New Years.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

i can't see this year being too different to any others though really, i can't think of anything too major i'll be doing this year.......


----------

